# Sp 101 9mm



## greenjeans (Jan 14, 2007)

A buddy of mine loaned me a SP101 3 inch in 9mm. He bought it used and has never shot it. He doesn't have any moon clips for it so I shot about half a box w/o any and really like this revolver. Decent round and no recoil to speak of. Do any of you have this revolver and what do you think of it? Also, if you have one, which are the best moon clips to get or what do you use? Thanks.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You can get moon clips from Ruger for it. It hasn't been out of production that long and most Ruger collectors are buying them up. The 3" model is a rare bird and with the box and papers and clips could be worth a tidy sum in a few years.


----------



## Flash (Oct 12, 2007)

I love mine. As mentioned, you can get moon lips straight from Ruger.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

I saw these yesterday while looking for something else. http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=590047&t=11082005


----------



## Cornell (Dec 30, 2007)

Are there any quality manufacturers producing a 9mm revolver at this time?


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

I think ruger makes a few that come with both .357mag and 9mm cylinders. That's the closest I know of.


----------

